# Windscreen mist



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Now the weather temps have dropped, the inside windscreen of my car is fogged up when I get in. Using the demister (just AC, no heated windscreen sadly) it can take 10-15 minutes to fully clear. I've hated using demister pads because they leave marks that are visible when it fogs up again a few minutes down the road.

Any clever suggestions?


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

its due to condensation in your car, ie water mist in the air. You could try putting some cat litter (no joke) in a small breathable bag under a seat or something. That will soak up the moisture and reduce it, although I don't think you'll ever stop it completely.


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

stealthwolf said:


> Now the weather temps have dropped, the inside windscreen of my car is fogged up when I get in. Using the demister (just AC, no heated windscreen sadly) it can take 10-15 minutes to fully clear. I've hated using demister pads because they leave marks that are visible when it fogs up again a few minutes down the road.
> 
> Any clever suggestions?


Try not to have your heating on hot in the evening when driving home, as you will get condensation when the temp drops at night.

Maybe try some dehumidifier device from Wilko at night?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

"Pingi" car dehumidifier is the best one i've used, they're about £5 in tesco currently, or readily available on ebay.

it absorbs the moisture like the cat litter idea but it has a "spot" that changes colour when it's "full" when that happens you bang it in the microwve and zap it back to new


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Surely even if the car is moisture free then as soon as you get in the car will mist up from your breath.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> its due to condensation in your car, ie water mist in the air. You could try putting some cat litter (no joke) in a small breathable bag under a seat or something. That will soak up the moisture and reduce it, although I don't think you'll ever stop it completely.


I use a similar version to this using calcium chloride (on eBay for £5 for 1kg). Get a Tupperware type container, punch a few holes in the top and put a small amount of the crystals in the pot. It needs changing every few weeks (maybe sooner if your car is very misty) but one bag should last for a couple of months. :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I found that leaving the window open just a bit when driving helped, I have wind deflectors so I can open it a bit without getting rain and wind blowing in, it realy does make a difference,


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Andy1972 said:


> You could try putting some cat litter (no joke) in a small breathable bag





virgiltracey said:


> "Pingi" car dehumidifier


I did have something similar that I bought from Amazon and had a little indicator window. It was reusable (ie you could dry it out in an oven). Not sure where it went.



dannyd21 said:


> Try not to have your heating on hot in the evening when driving home, as you will get condensation when the temp drops at night.





Rian said:


> I found that leaving the window open just a bit when driving helped, I have wind deflectors so I can open it a bit without getting rain and wind blowing in, it realy does make a difference,


Driving home in the evenings - it's cold and wet these days so I have the AC on and the windows shut. I guess for the last mile of the journey, I could have the windows open and AC off and see what happens. I'll give it a go tonight.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

[/QUOTE]Driving home in the evenings - it's cold and wet these days so I have the AC on and the windows shut. I guess for the last mile of the journey, I could have the windows open and AC off and see what happens. I'll give it a go tonight.[/QUOTE]

Wind deflectors stop cold air coming in and stop rain coming in, I often in the summer time leave the windows open just a crack, you cant see it from the outside and it lets the car breath and no rain comes in, great way to vent the car, they are very practical and are intended for just what you need


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

virgiltracey said:


> "Pingi" car dehumidifier is the best one i've used, they're about £5 in tesco currently, or readily available on ebay.
> 
> it absorbs the moisture like the cat litter idea but it has a "spot" that changes colour when it's "full" when that happens you bang it in the microwve and zap it back to new


Where do you put it in the car? And how effective was it?

Also, has anyone used those glass treatments that are meant to stop fogging?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Where do you put it in the car? And how effective was it?
> 
> Also, has anyone used those glass treatments that are meant to stop fogging?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one on the parcel shelf in my car (rear window fogs up more than front as it's a big coupe rear) but the gf's car it sits on a little shelf beneath steering wheel and then just chuck it on the dash before she locks up at night


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I tried the window thing last night - opened all of the car windows about two inches for the last 1.5 miles of the journey. AC was off the whole journey anyway. Got home and closed everything up. 

Windows were misted again this morning. Didn't help that the windscreen had frost. All-in-all it took 9 minutes for the windscreen to demist sufficiently for me to drive off to work.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I leave the AC on all the time and just adjust the temp. Never had any condensation in this Mercedes unlike every other car I've had.

Here is a video which might help you decide which way is best...using science.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Air Con easy


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

stealthwolf said:


> Well I tried the window thing last night - opened all of the car windows about two inches for the last 1.5 miles of the journey. AC was off the whole journey anyway. Got home and closed everything up.
> 
> Windows were misted again this morning. Didn't help that the windscreen had frost. All-in-all it took 9 minutes for the windscreen to demist sufficiently for me to drive off to work.


Unless your car is perfectly dry you will always get some mist. Things like damp on the floor mats from your feet, the old footy kit in the boot etc all create water in the air.

You need to take the water out of the air, which is what the dehumifiers do or the cat litter trick.

Air con just cools the air, open windows just allow damp air in/out.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Some cars are more prone than others when it comes to misting up.
Interior misting comes from damp inside the car so do make sure all seals are fine around doors and boot. Just having rain water on shoes can make the carpets damp. I always use rubber overmats in winter, that way if any water gets on the mats it's easy to mop it up and the fabric mats stay dry. Doing these things will treat the CAUSE of the misting.
Now if you just want to treat the SYMPTOM then dehumidifiers, using the Air Con or driving with the windows open will all help to clear the windows more quickly, however they will be just as bad the following morning.

Harry


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I used to suffer with this until I started turning the heating off and opening the windows fully a couple of minute's before I got home. If you've tried this and it didn't work there must be moisture in the car as had been said, I would fill a couple of socks with cat litter and leave in the footwells to try get rid of it.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Ping dehumidifier on the dash helps but needs to be in combination with leaving the car cold enough before locking up for the night. Astonish glass cleaner with vinegar is pretty good at staving off the mist due to the vinegar. 

Treat all seals with Gummi pflege rubber treatment which at worst will ensure you don’t get frozen out the car in extreme temperatures.one of the detailing stalwarts that stuff:thumb:

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have used the PINGI dehumidifier bag for years.
It might reduce the condensation but I still give it a quick wipe with a MF demister pad and blast the AC in the morning.

I have used a product to totally prevent this on the inside of the windscreen but it has its drawbacks.
Basically the product felt like watery fairy liquid.
When condensation hit it would cause the tiny droplets to sheet on the surface.
End result is no fog but instead a clear screen which was coated in a thin layer of water/product.
The OCD in me didn't like this slimy film being there despite the benefits of no misty morning window


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I use an old pair of socks filled with silicate crystals (B&M Cat litter, silicate crystals)
Hove them lying under the seat or footwell, dry them once a week on the radiator, a bag last more than a year or 2


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> Surely even if the car is moisture free then as soon as you get in the car will mist up from your breath.


:lol::lol: So stop breathing!!:lol::lol: Seriously I'm another for the cat litter answer, I used to leave the windows open a bit when I used my Fiesta, with wind deflectors on it, but as I use a coupe now with no window frame, it's pussy poo litter time for me now!!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

What’s wrong with using the air con to clear the windscreen ? If it’s taking 10mins to clear with air con on then you need your system re gassing.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Alfa male said:


> What's wrong with using the air con to clear the windscreen ? If it's taking 10mins to clear with air con on then you need your system re gassing.


Even if you aircon is working perfectly, some condensation is very hard to remove, especially around 2-3 degree outside temperature.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

virgiltracey said:


> "Pingi" car dehumidifier is the best one i've used, they're about £5 in tesco currently, or readily available on ebay.
> 
> it absorbs the moisture like the cat litter idea but it has a "spot" that changes colour when it's "full" when that happens you bang it in the microwve and zap it back to new


Just read this and I'm going to try one of these. :thumb:


----------

